# salvia



## Laner (Jun 25, 2006)

i started smoking weed about 7 months ago and have become very fond of it
i was just wondering about salvia 
any info?


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 25, 2006)

yeah i tried the leaf and its shit i wouldnt recommend it i took like 3-4 gbs and didnt feel a thing

but the extracts are good i took 10x and 15x both made me trip but the 15x was so intense i was like shaking and in a cold sweat near the end 
it was crazy but pretty awesome  i would recommend starting with a lower extract and working ur way up


----------



## Laner (Jun 25, 2006)

a buddy of mine wants me to do 10x with him tommorw 
anything you think i should bring 
water
advil
sweater
i like being prepared 
i already get paranoid anuff


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

What the hell are you guys talking about?


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 26, 2006)

Theres a few things you need to follow when taking salvia, It DOES NOT get you high, Its nothing like weed, befor you try it id recomend reading about it so you know its effects and what to expect. You need to be in a certain atmosphere to get good effects from salvia.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

excuse my ignorance (kids these days) but isn't "saliva" just spit?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> excuse my ignorance (kids these days) but isn't "saliva" just spit?


*GDG it's some kinda plant that makes ya trip i guess.  *


----------



## mikey (Jun 26, 2006)

salvia is a waste of money in my eyes and get this it was in the atlantic city press that the government is trying to make it illegal lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok....ONE more time kids, I'm old alright  What exactly the hell is it?! Sounds fun


----------



## ftw2012 (Jun 26, 2006)

greendaygirl  check this out.....http://www.sagewisdom.org/


----------



## Ganj (Jun 26, 2006)

I was readin about it on Wikipedia, and it says something about it being meditation type high, where you just should sit in your room alone listening to music or in complete silence. Some shit like that.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 26, 2006)

Salvia Divinorum....is crap..I smoked the 10x and I felt like a sweaty robot.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 26, 2006)

Salvia D is very potent stuff, in order for it to have effect you must take a big hit (keeping flame on it whole time you are inhaling) hold it in for 30 seconds and do this as much as you can for up to 3 minutes. Enjoy, and please be responsible. A babysitteris recommended.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 26, 2006)

also bowls or bongs are the only good ways top smoke it.
you can also check out www.erowid.org to get info on it


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 26, 2006)

Nothing will *ever* replace weed for me, but connections are bad where I live so I decided to try some salvia divinorum. I didn't know anything about it. I bought 10x for $30.00 at a local cigerette store. I went home with my girlfriend (she doesn't smoke anything) and dropped a bit in my little one hitter. I've been smoking weed for about 4 years daily so I'm not an amateur. However, nothing could have prepared me for _Salvia Divinorum_. Before I could exhale I fell on the floor laughing. She thought I was joking becuase nothing ever comes on that quickly.  I kept telling her, "I'm SERIOUS I'm SERIOUS!!." That's pretty much all I could say.  I had total loss of time. It was complete timelessness. I was in _another world_. I didn't hallucinate or anything like that. But it was the most unbelievable thing I've ever experienced. I'm sorry there's really not much more I can say about the experience other than that. It was the most intense experience ever. I guess the best way to describe it in words is that I knew I was there in my room with my girlfriend...but I wasn't. I was in timeless place all on my own. The trip came on about 5 or 10 seconds after inhaling and lasted for about 3 minutes. After about 10 minutes I was completely back to normal like nothing had ever happened. No grogginess, just a little bit of irritability I think but I'm not positive that that was because of the Salvia. The whole thing was totally UNBELIEVABLE....definitley not like weed..weed is sooooooooooooooooo much better. I don't really like Salvia, but its good if you want to have a little 3 minute experience that is probably something similiar to LSD. I've never done LSD but I imagine it's something similiar to this. The craziest thing is that this stuff is LEGAL!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 27, 2006)

*NOTHING* Like LSD for sure...


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

I would love to hear about LSD but I think I read on an earlier post somewhere on here that we're not aloud to talk about other drugs.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 27, 2006)

A lot of my friends have tried it.  One said she saw little marshmallow houses everywhere, i don't know if she did or not, but a sobersitter told me she was saying " I can't talk!!! BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH" Another guy said everything looked like it was made of lego.  You guys say you don't hallucinate though...  Well if thats true, the one who probably was the least full of it, thought he was back in his childhood days or something. Never done it myself though.


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

lol a real-life lego world would trip me the hell out


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 27, 2006)

haha yeah......


----------



## sombro (Jun 27, 2006)

i passed out for about five minutes and i woke up on my hands and knees on the floor covered in squashed chocolate.


----------



## sombro (Jun 27, 2006)

but thats enough about my sex life.

boom boom.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah a friend of mine said his world turned o legos too all i saw tho was like checker patterns of different colors and little dancing elves


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah i don't agree with anyone that says that salvia is pointless or that it doesn't do anything to you..you get far more tripped out than you will on weed....but definitley not as fun and not as enjoyable


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah its not sumhting i would do on any kind of regular basis but maybe a couple times a year


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 28, 2006)

i have never done it but i was once curious here in the forum in one of my threads that someone told me about it!! its sounds preety good to try...


----------



## alwayshighonline (Nov 7, 2008)

salvia can really mess you up and make you look like a complete fool lasts like 5 to 8 minutes but the effects of slight goofy euphoria can last an hour i dont recommend it as an alternative for pot.


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 7, 2008)

When I made a thread on Salvia **** got locked and I got deaded. I did it a couple times, didn't feel nothing the first time, second time, when I walked I felt mad weighted, like I was wearing 50lb weights for shoes, laughed a little, didn't bug out like the cats I did it with though.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 7, 2008)

Sux...

Fun to watch someone else smoke it and attempt to get himself a glass of water...

But not fun to use...just ask a friend of mine, who ended up on YouTube...taking his clothes off because he felt "Hot allofasuddennnerrr..."...and I quote.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

This thread has been around longer then I've been, but I know this sort of talk is frowned upon in these parts.  I am going to quietly close it.


----------

